# Scottie's Theatre / Studio



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

nothing too fancy in the accommodations - just the room I watch, play, and record in.

2 Sharper Image iFit massage chairs

Sony ES TA-E9000es Pre-Amp / Controller
Sony ES TA-N9000es 5 channel amplifier
Sony ES X-33es Cd Player
Sony SLV 695 VCR
Sony BDP-S300 BluRay Player
Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HD
Nacamichi RX-202 Cassette deck
Mitsubishi WD 65734 DLP TV
Cinepro Power Conditioner

Unity Audio Signature 1 mains
Unity Audio Signature 3 surround
JM Labs SW27A sub woofer
B&W CC6 S2 center channel

Yamaha MG10/2 10 channel mixer
M-Audio FastTrack usb interface

Fender Acoustasonic Jr - acoustic guitar amp
Marshall MG 30 - electric guitar amp


----------

